# My experience of Sydney and Melbourne.



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,

We just returned from our validation trip to Australia, we stayed for a week in Sydney CBD and another week in Melbourne CBD. I must admit Australia is truely a greatest country to live in and we are very happy to have secured a PR of this great country. 

I am posting my experience and findings of two great cities in Australia (Sydney and Melbourne) during our stay there. 

We had booked our ticktes from Thai Airways, the flight from New Delhi to Sydney had a stopover at swarnabhoomi airport in Bangkok (which was surprisingly big airport). We reached Sydney International airport at 8:00 PM and we were welcomed by very friendly immigration guys, who would loved cracking jokes (unlike the ones we have at Delhi airport.. grumpy ones).

*Sydney:*

At airport, we had to declare the funds (if carrying more than $10000), that was a simple process, just tick the box equivalent to amount you are carring with you(or TC you are carring) no more questions asked. 

We had booked a serviced appartment in Sydney CBD (on castlerage street), as we arrived late, appartment guys had sent us a secure SMS, which allowed us entry to the building and our appartment. Our apartment was located in level 21, which had a great view of the city.

*Sydney Expenses:*

We found Sydney to be little expensive place in terms of general living, rent, food and cloting. Espacially the cost on phone calls and Internet was very high. for groceries, we had to spend alot, untill we found out coles. shopping at coles was fun (espacially if you buy coles products) 


*Sydney Transportation:*

Sydney Transportation is comparitively cheap with options for Buses, monorials, and trains. For most of them fare startes from $3.8 to zone A (which is in CBD and nearby areas)


*Sydney People:*

Very friendly peoples in Sydney, however, we did not see much of Indians in Sydney (which was surprising for me). We saw a lot of chinese (looking) people in Sydney (espacially in CBD area). 


*Sydney Job Market:*

Our stay was short in sydney and most of it was holidays, so we souldn't do much on this front, however, we did applied few places through seek, but we got calls only after we had left Sydney. 




*Melbourne:*

We had booked our flights from sydney to Melbourne online through jetstar (which is cheaper and australian version of jetlite in India). Another smart thing we did to control our cost was to book airport shuttle service online ($70 for 2 people to and fro airport)

As soon as we landed in Melbourne, it was nice and Windy. We came to our hotel, it became very hot, We thought to go and see a consultant, when we came out of our hotel, it started raining heavily and at night it was chilling. Melbourne welcomed us showing all four seasons in one day lol. 

We had booked a hotel in Melbourne CBD (on kings street). There was a internet kiosk located inside hotel ($2 for 21 mins) which made our internet access easier. A Small cafeteria to serve B'fast (contenental B'fast was included in room but Hot Breakfast cost $10) and dinner. Overall clean and good hotel (not as good as our appartment in sydney)


*Melbourne Expenses:*

We found melbourne less expensive than Sydney. Overall expenses were like 20-25% less then Sydney. 


*Melbourne Transportation:*

Melbourne Transportation is comparitively cheaper with options for Buses, Trams, and metro trains. 

*Melbourne People:*

Very friendly peoples in Melbourne, we saw a lot of Indian looking people in melbourne. Pleople from India, pakistan, Nepal, Bdesh, srilanka, egypt etc (all looked Indians) there. 


*Melbourne Job Market*:

We applied a few places from seek and we got very prompt calls from consultants generally next day morning if not the same day. A lot of IT related jobs were advertised while our stay in newspaper (for government you need to be Australian citizen not PR  ). I found response was better than Sydney and place was little cheaper tooo. 

We are back with goood memory of time spent there and we would look forward to make our final move there sooon. 

Regards,
Randhir Singh.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hi Randir 

Read your article and was very informative thanks for the info.


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> Hi Randir
> 
> Read your article and was very informative thanks for the info.




Hi Buddy,

Thx for sharing us of your good experience


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> Hi Randir
> 
> Read your article and was very informative thanks for the info.


Good Luck with your validation trip.. if you need any help/ info. do not hesitate to contact me


----------



## Sam James (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Randhir, I'm glad Melby is cheaper!









However, I'm wondering what is good to wear in a city that exhibits such capricious weather. 

What is the jacket of choice for the jetset, young, modern and hip? What does the old stoger wear? 

How can I find out more about functional fashion for Melbourne's weather?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for your update Randhir. 

Melbourne is well known for having four seasons in one day especially at this time of year as we move into Spring. Down here on the Limestone Coast (about 440 kms west of Melbourne) we've had summer temperatures in the last week at 26 deg C and now back to winter temperatures of 12 deg C during the day. 

I'll be visiting Sydney next week since I'm attending a course there but I won't have time to see the sights this time around.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mr. India:

Thank you for sharing, next time you come to SYD go to Parramatta, there are many more Indian looking people there and in the Hills area suburbs. The CBD primarily has Chinese and Thai people as Haymarket (Chinatown) is there.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

That's a great update, thanks very much. Just what people who are thinking of moving over would want to hear.

Dolly


----------



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Randhir!.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Hi Mr. India:
> 
> Thank you for sharing, next time you come to SYD go to Parramatta, there are many more Indian looking people there and in the Hills area suburbs. The CBD primarily has Chinese and Thai people as Haymarket (Chinatown) is there.


Thanks amaslam, next time we will see suburbs as well. Paramatta seemed to be quite far from CBD on map.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

One thing I missed to add was transportation in CBD if generally free, In sydney you can catch any one of GREEN color CBD circle bus and in Melbourne, you have city circle trams.


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

Good info
but you missed a few places in sydney
HARRIS PARK,PARAMATTA are the places you find little INDIA
Harris park is crowded with indian restaurants...even HYDERABAD BIRYANI HOUSE is there
MELBOURNE u find a lot of asians ...INDIANS,LANKANS and CHINESE in majority
DANDENONG is a place to visit.
CHADSTONE mall is the biggest mall .TRY visiting it
MONASH is also a good place


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Only the CBD has that free circle bus. Otherwise most people will get one of the MyMulti passes that allow travel on buses, ferries, and trains. Parramatta is about a 20 min train ride from the CBD. 



mr.india said:


> One thing I missed to add was transportation in CBD if generally free, In sydney you can catch any one of GREEN color CBD circle bus and in Melbourne, you have city circle trams.


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the valuable information Randir..


----------



## fwchong (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi all, I used to provide support for recruitment agencies and I just need to warn you before you get hype about being called up from them about jobs.

I am glad that your got call up because your resume was right but I have to cautious you that beneath all these hype and calls, things are not as what it seems on the surface.

I am also surprise that you post so many posts in this forum and this is your first time coming down for Australia but I think is your are on track to your road of your dream.

Well, first of all, from my experiences working with many recruitment agents, it is their job to call and to check you out.

But not every agency has a job waiting for you. Why ? because some of these jobs are "already filled" by someone who was recommended for it and companies have to advertised the jobs (partly due to law for fair practice) and you are used as "bench markers".

Some jobs are post online as a front for "survey picking". This is because recruitment agencies just cant survive on recruitment alone, there is another area which is survey marketing and recruiters compile reports for their clients on market research. You are just a free test sample for their to draw you in and ask for your experience etc. 

Generally, in Australia market, most jobs are generally through recommendation because an agent or agency could make about $30K for each successful candidate they place but everyone is protecting their "a** holes" and so even employers have to be certain that they get the right people in because their "a**" are also on the line and they used lame excuse asking you if you have local experiences. 

But having write all these, I want to put it back to you to continue to pursue your dream because without dream, there is no motivation to achieve your goals despite the challenges ahead.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the information fwchong.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Randhir

thanks for sharing.. just a few things u missed. what about rentals for accommodation? How much did u pay?


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

fwchong said:


> Hi all, I used to provide support for recruitment agencies and I just need to warn you before you get hype about being called up from them about jobs.
> 
> I am glad that your got call up because your resume was right but I have to cautious you that beneath all these hype and calls, things are not as what it seems on the surface.
> 
> ...


Very vital info !!

I do have same kind of experience, I was so excited when I used to get calls from agents in the beginning , then I realised the fact that it matter of collecting CVs !!

I was refused by an agent in April , due to no experience in mining industry , then I referred one of my friend who has local mining experience , he was also got rejected . Finally agent admitted that he is collecting CV for future roles . One way he is good , otherwise we normally get the response like CV submitted to the client and will get the feedback ASAP

All of my 3 offers in last 7 months , came through the reliable contacts who are in HR or Tech lead positions


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Great update. 

How much time did it take to get response for the jobs you applied to? and What kind of jobs did you apply to?


----------



## satish_lkb (Nov 4, 2008)

Randhir,

Welcome back!! and thanks for sharing your experience...

All the best dear...

Satish


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

nice info Randhir....keep on adding..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satish_lkb said:


> Randhir,
> 
> Welcome back!! and thanks for sharing your experience...
> 
> ...


Thanks..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great Info Randhir bhai  come back soon hehe...im still job hunting...need to hit the bullseye


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck Satpal with ur Jobhunt.


----------



## tippu_kumar (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Randhir,

Its good to read your post since we are planning a 10 days trip to Oz starting 12-Nov. This would be our validation trip as well. 

We will be in Brisbane first 4 days and then rest of the days in Sydney. We have booked a serviced apartment near Darling Harbour on George Street.

Hope to have good experience there so that we can plan our final move sooner.


Good luck on your relocation process.

Thanks


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Good Luck Tippu.. come back and post your experience here as well. We are relocating in April 2011


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

cross said:


> Good info
> but you missed a few places in sydney
> HARRIS PARK,PARAMATTA are the places you find little INDIA
> Harris park is crowded with indian restaurants...even HYDERABAD BIRYANI HOUSE is there
> ...



Thanks Cross, I will take yours and Amaslam's advise on paramatta and harris park next time we go to Sydney. 

Thanks.
Randhir Singh


----------



## acido255 (Mar 10, 2013)

mr.india said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We just returned from our validation trip to Australia, we stayed for a week in Sydney CBD and another week in Melbourne CBD. I must admit Australia is truely a greatest country to live in and we are very happy to have secured a PR of this great country.
> 
> ...


Excellent post and very encouraging too.. for me
As Im Planing a trip to AUS to look for job or eventually to settle..


----------

